# 15 month old woke up with a dry diaper...



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

My DS didn't wet in his diaper at all last night, not even a little trickle. My first thought was maybe he was dehydrated or sick. He looks ok and he nursed *plenty* yesterday, plus drank some cow's milk with dinner. He wet two diapers after he woke up.

He's been dry for naps for a few months now and I've noticed that his night-time diapers aren't as soaked as they normally are. He's holding his pee longer during the day and letting it go all at once. We're down to about 4-6 (cloth) diapers a day/night.

Is this a normal age to start staying dry at night? I thought potty-learning usually came first, and the night-potty-learning came after that.

According to mil and gmil, DH potty-learned pretty early, and pretty much on his own. He started, on his own, at about 18 months, completely out of diapers during the day by 2 years, and dry at night just 2 months later. I know my gmil used harsh methods to "train" her kids, but mil was very AP and I highly doubt she used any sort of force. Is potty-learning age hereditary?









Anyways, DS is very interested in the potty, and has been more aware of his bodily functions lately. He sometimes runs to the potty, puts his little potty chair on the toilet (it snaps on) and "asks" to sit on it. It's rare that he actually does anything, but when he does, I show him what he did and how great it was, and reward him by letting him run naked for awhile.







He takes his diaper off when he pees in it and brings it to me.

So my question is this: Should I be concerned that he's not getting enough fluids, or could this just be early potty-learning? If it is potty learning, what do I do? I've just been putting him on the potty periodically when he shows interest. Should I take him more often, or just when he "asks"?


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

ds did the same thing- and he potty learned by two. day and night dryness. but we were doing (really late start) ec, and that was when he started being night dry. To this day (29 months) he has occasional day accidents (about once a month) when playing etc, but never has night accidents.
As to what to do... well, I don't really know. Sorry. ds was just naked and I took him to the potty whenever I thought he needed it. then he just started going on his own, after I explained to him that he could. So not much help, but don't worry about dehydration. totally normal, especially with the two wet dipes on waking bit.


----------



## sessy (May 24, 2005)

Dd was also dry at night fairly early with very part time ec. She went bottomless at home a lot from about 19 months on. She was also out of diapers at home by about 21 months and totally out of diapers by 22 months. One day I went to put on a diaper when we were going out and she said "no, panties" and that was the end of diapers day or night. She's had a couple of pee accidents when engrossed in play or when she decides to help with dishes and she hasn't gone in awhile. Hands in the water is some kind of trigger I guess! Why not just start putting him on the potty when he wakes up if he is dry and see where it goes from there?


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

I also wanted to add that my 14 month old wakes up from naps and nighttime dry, but soaks plenty diapers during the day.
I say it is early potty learning, because he is interested in the potty.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd has been dry most nights since about 10 months.

-Angela


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My DS has had ALOT of dry nights...but then just as many soaked nights. I don't think waking up dry or holding it longer in between is a sign he's ready for potty learning, but if he's showing an interest otherwise, he may be.

FWIW, my DS will sit on the potty while I'm on the big one and will say "pee" but he won't actually GO on it...he's been doing this for about a year. He's 26 months. And I did have an early learner. DD started going on her own at 18 months.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds was dry through the night starting just over a year. He would pee if he woke all the way up during the night and first thing in the morning. I didn't start leaving diapers off until he was toilet training at 2.5 because I was concerned he would pee after he woke up while I was still groggy and we were still in bed. But it never was a problem.

ETA There is a hormone that is released by the body when you sleep which suppresses the urge to pee. Not peeing at night has nothing to do with a conscious ability to control urinating. I'm sure this hormone thing kicks in at different ages. Also, some kids may wake during the night and go back to sleep on their own so their parent may think they are wetting in their sleep when they are not. Allergies can have frequent urination as a side effect as well. And some kids just pee more frequently than others for whatever reasons.


----------

